# coydog?



## kimkimmy124 (Aug 23, 2020)

hi i found a stray puppy months ago, and i took him in and named him Kota!! and everyone i meet always says he looks like he has some type of wild dog in him like coyote or wolf, and i was just wondering what other people think? he’s very hyper, but he’s only about 8 months old, i got him when he was probably 5 weeks, he’s great with kids, loves them so much, the only time he gets hard to hand is around my little cousin, but that’s because she likes to run from him and he likes to chase, and sometimes he’ll knock her over cause he weighs so much. 😂 but he’s great with most people, and he’s overly hyper with all other animals. the only time he’s ever shy with people is if your a guy, it’s just certain guys tho. he’s a very sweet dog, and he’s trained pretty good. he’s not food aggressive at all! my biggest problem with him is he’s always got to be on a leash outside or he’ll run away, he likes for me to chase him. and i live pretty close to a road for me to let him off because he gets so excited when he’s off the leash that he doesn’t listen when i yell for him. sorry, i really like to talk about him, lol. but i was just wondering if you guys thought he was a coydog, and if anyone has any tips.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

First I just want to make sure you know that claiming your pet as a wild hybrid comes with serious responsibilities and consequences. Some states ban owning a dog with any percentage of wolf or coyote, and all they need to legally seize a dog is for someone to claim it's a wolf or coyote mix. They won't go through genetic testing or anything to confirm, since that process is still expensive, time consuming, and not even entirely accurate. Some states allow hybrids but have very strict guidelines for keeping them (a sizable enclosure with double fencing at least eight feet high, for example), and again, if you claim your pet's a hybrid - even if you don't have proof - you can be found in violation of these laws if you don't comply.

Additionally, even if you live in a state where it's legal and are very confident you'll never have to move elsewhere, the rabies vaccine is ONLY tested and legally proven effective with 100% domestic dogs (and cats but focusing on canines here). Yes, it is very likely to be effective on most mammals as well, but because there aren't studies to back that up in wild species and hybrids, if a hybrid (or claimed hybrid) bites someone (or is accused of biting someone), they will be treated as if they're unvaccinated. Which, in the case of rabies, means they will need to be euthanized so their brain tissue can be tested for the disease. 

For these reasons, I always urge people not to claim their dog is a wolf or coyote hybrid unless they're _incredibly _sure and know (and are willing to follow) their state's regulations. Even if you're just saying it online and it's not their listed breed on their vet records or registration. It's a big risk to take when you can't be sure of your pet's parentage. 

As to what your dog looks like, I'd say coyote is very unlikely. Every confirmed coyote hybrid I've seen is impossible to mistake for a domestic dog - something about the coyote genes make for very wild looking hybrids. They also tend to be very shy, skittish, and even aggressive compared to dogs, and can be very difficult animals to live with - which sounds like the opposite of your boy!

I'd also say high or mid content wolfdog is very unlikely for essentially the same reasons. They're much more wolfy in looks and have unusual behavior - often including shyness and less social behavior with humans - that make living with them quite different from living with a domestic dog. Low content is possible, but I honestly don't see any features that couldn't also be explained by a mix of domestic dog breeds (I wouldn't be surprised if there's a lot of shepherd and some husky in there, which often produces features the read as wolfy). However, I'd lean towards assuming he's 100% domestic dog for the reasons I first mentioned, especially since he seems to have a really lovely, doggy temperament.

If you want to be extra sure, the only reliable DNA tests that include wild canine content that I'm aware of are Embark and the UC Davis Veterinary Genetics Laboratory. Many other dog DNA tests don't include it at all, or don't have as good a reputation for reliability.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like a shepherd/husky mix or something in that vein. I don't see any coyote or wolf structural features. The color is superficially similar but that's what happens when you mix a husky with a dog with a black-and-tan or similar coat - Alaska Husky dog yards are full of dogs with coats like that. The temperament also sounds very husky to me.

Pretty dog, looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I would say German Shepherd/Husky mix, as well. I don't see any wolf or coyote, especially based on his behavior.

Like Daysleeper's said, be careful with claiming any sort of wild dog genetics. That can get you in trouble.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I want to clarify that I said a low content wolfdog is possible - though unlikely - because many low content wolfdogs are physically indistinguishable from wolfy-looking domestic mixed breeds, not that I think that your boy is one. I absolutely agree that his behavior and temperament points towards a domestic dog mix being most likely in this case.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

While the agouti coloring is very close to a coyote's coloring, from what you've said of his personality, the odds of him being a hybrid are pretty darned slim. Moderate to high content hybrids simply don't act like a normal dog. 

And DaySleepers mentioned the problems associated with claiming wild canid content in a pet dog, so unless you really want to go through all the hoops for get a license (if you even can in your area), I wouldn't be mentioning coyote at all.


----------



## Aussie Love (Jul 19, 2020)

Beautiful dog!
My nephew had two "wolf hybrids" he bought and bragged about...and seriously neglected.
It was so obvious they were Akita/GSD mixes.😁


----------



## Deacon.dog (Mar 8, 2020)

Just agouti coloring, legs are way too short to be a wolf or a coyote mix, and muzzle is too short.


----------



## Shaytouart (Aug 25, 2018)

parus said:


> Looks like a shepherd/husky mix or something in that vein. I don't see any coyote or wolf structural features. The color is superficially similar but that's what happens when you mix a husky with a dog with a black-and-tan or similar coat - Alaska Husky dog yards are full of dogs with coats like that. The temperament also sounds very husky to me.
> 
> 
> Yep, I fully agree!
> ...


----------



## avensis (Jun 11, 2020)

He's a very cute dog, he looks happy.

ShowBox Tutuapp Mobdro


----------

